# new toy... what do you guys think?



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2013)

one of my newer toys (its the one on the bottom... i just included a gesshin 6k for size reference)


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy *HUGENESS*

Now what is it???


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2013)

its a piece of a larger stone... while i was training in japan this year, we were playing around with bits of random things. A large wheel had recently broken into 3 pieces. I got one, another knife maker got one, and the people i was training with kept the rest. Turns out it makes a pretty solid and fast cutting medium grit stone if you use the side


----------



## berko (Aug 25, 2013)

> Now what is it???


 +1


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 25, 2013)

now it makes me wonder how it broke. Great snag.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2013)

sometimes things happen 

The making, use, maintenance, repair, etc., of these kinds of stones is not as simple as most people seem to think (i get lots of e-mails asking where people can buy one). Craftsmen build their own setups, and the stones can vary in type and construction depending on what they are looking to do (and preference). Some are tempermental to temperature, some cant be soaked (but are ok with water being splashed on them), some only work with certain types of steels, etc. Also, the keeping flat can be odd if you've never seen it before. It can also be a source of great damage if not done properly.


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 25, 2013)

NICE! Now I want to see a video of you flattening it with... A HERRING!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2013)

lol... i just flattened it today... a few hours ago... its not fun


----------



## ecchef (Aug 25, 2013)

A slice from the world's biggest baumkuchen?


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow that is a nice size hunk to ship from Japan. Unless you put it in your carry-on....lol. Hope it sharpens many knives in your capable hands. Or are you going to cut it down to make many smaller stones?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2013)

That was in my checked luggage... along with a bunch of other really heavy stuff


----------



## mpukas (Aug 25, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> NICE! Now I want to see a video of you flattening it with... A HERRING!



+1 - The first thing that came to my mind was how are you gonna flatten that thing? Way cool!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2013)

its not the only huge stone i have... flattening is pretty easy... just time consuming


----------



## chinacats (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd hate to have to carry your luggage. Looks like fun!


----------

